# Army Cadet Combat Uniform



## Bergeron 971 (27 Oct 2005)

K. I've seen one picture of this new kit. Well chest up.
Now, my pet peave as a former army cadet and present CI.
Why in the gods would the ACL use US MARPAT for Canadian Army Cadets?
See, patriotisum in Canada is lower then ever, Canada having our own camo now. I think teh ACL should rethink their choise. and make some time of combat uniform using the cadpat.
As a cadet we wore good old OD combats during FTX's and we where darn proud to have them. Made us feel like we were part of somethign bigger then ourselves. Just one more step to turning American. Turn the Youth, Turn our furute.

* before some start posting, cadets wanna wear combats, they should join the army. maybe some people need to think when they were kids or cadets in the day. if you have nothign nice to say, but say it at all.


----------



## Dane (27 Oct 2005)

Here's the deal as far as I have heard/observed:

- CADPAT is sudo-retsricted in the actual pattern. While onbiously companies have made efforts to recieve apporval to create faux CADPAT the ACL didn't want to take this direction;
- Members of the CF see CADPAT as their "baby," and seem to like it being restricted, so "politically" this may have been a good, if uninentional move;
- CADETPAT, technically, isn't MARPAT but it is almost indistinguishable if you put CADETPAT next to MARPAT;
- Cadets at CSTCs actually used to wear a variant of American Combats, so I as you wish we were fully Canadian but at least we're not breaking off totally from our past; (Our canteens etc are all still American)


I agree with your points fully, and I wish there was:
a) Cadets wearing CADPAT, or
b) a distintive CADETPAT design to make everyone happy.

The actual cut of the CADETPAT uniform for the shirt is basically CADPAT Gen 3 on the cheap, while the pants are an American cut. The justification for this is the "poor" usefulness of Canadain pockets on the pants, the creased cargo pocket has a much higher capacity.

Chimo


----------



## Conquistador (27 Oct 2005)

Army Cadets need their own combats as much as the Air cadets need their own bombers, and as much as the Sea Cadets need their own destroyers. When I go on an FTX, I really don't care what I wear, as long as it's comfortable and warm. Also, most corps go on a weekend FTX only about once every 2 months, so I don't see the point in investing in new uniforms, if the kids want combats, the old OD ones are cheap, and still useful.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Oct 2005)

Yup. All covered in the other thread. Let's search before we post guys.


----------

